# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  ایجاد pdf فارسی

## desatir7316

سلام دوستان
خسته نباشید
برای تولید pdf فارسی کلاسی چیزی هست که نتیجه رو درست نشون بده و بهم ریخته نباشه؟
ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## MMSHFE

از کلاس TCPDF استفاده کنید.

----------


## reza10wert

روش استفاده ؟
آموزش ؟
ممنون میشم

----------

